# No Iverson in Dallas



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

> Dallas Morning News -
> Allen Iverson is not in the Mavericks' future, Mark Cuban has announced to reporters.
> 
> "We can knock that rumor down right now," owner Mark Cuban said Saturday night


http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/43668/20061210/cuban_says_no_to_iverson_in_dallas/


----------



## Husstla (Nov 5, 2006)

No doubt he's going to Celtics now.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Yea we already know Mark Cuban said that, we heard it after the game against the Nuggets.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)




----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

t1no said:


> Yea we already know Mark Cuban said that, we heard it after the game against the Nuggets.


I also heard that there were weapons of mass destruction in Iraq, and that turned out to be false...


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

hahaha yup... i explained why in the other thread.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

whew.... that's a sigh of relief...

Having AI in the locker room would be like having a T.O. on the Dallas Cowboys. Oh wait! Dallas DOES have T.O. in the locker room.....

D'OH!


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Yep, having AI as the second best player would've been horrible for a team trying to win a title.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> Yep, having AI as the second best player would've been horrible for a team trying to win a title.


I think AI would refuse to be the "second" best player on the team.

I am sure he thinks he's better than Dirk....

That's just problem #1.

#2 Avery Johnson places a lot of emphasis on practice, while AI doesn't like to practice.

#3 Practice

#4 Practice

.....


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

Haha, I saw Ai's practice interview, hilarious ****.:clap2:


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Is him being lackluster in practice the reason he plays harder than anyone else in the league?

Plus you don't really know if he doesnt like to practice. Those were rumors like...5 years ago.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Man, if Iverson were on our team, I wouldnt care if he didnt show up to practice, because he gives his all in every ****ing game unlike some people on our team/


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Yeah, we had no problem with KVH not trying during games, but AI's a cancer because he "doesnt like" practice.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> Yeah, we had no problem with KVH not trying during games, but AI's a cancer because he "doesnt like" practice.


Man... you had to go and bring up KVH.

See? Now I have no argument...

.....

(I am just waiting for the mentioning of Shawn Bradley!)


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> Yeah, we had no problem with KVH not trying during games, but AI's a cancer because he "doesnt like" practice.


Well.... I do have something to say.

KVH was a role player.

AI is suppose to be a leader. For the longest time, he was suppose to be the franchise player of PHI. If Dallas were approaching AI to replace Stack (6th man), I would be all for it.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

The chemistry on the mavs is good right now. Isn't it?

Everyone recognize that Dirk, JHo, and Terry are the top 3 go-to guys. Devin is still developing with heck of a lot of up-room.

The bench players all know their roles. Buckner, Anthony Johnson, Cro, Ager, Mbenga wouldn't even make a single bit of noise if AJ NEVER put them into the game, but they all know what they have to offer when they go into each game.

The type of talent we stockpiled with the understanding for AJ is difficult to come by.

Why fix something when it's not broken?

Once again, if AI wants to come to Dallas as our 6th man, I am all for it! :lol:


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

edwardcyh said:


> I think AI would refuse to be the "second" best player on the team.
> 
> I am sure he thinks he's better than Dirk....
> 
> ...


I just moved back to Dallas from Philly...I lived in Philly for the past 4 years...Im starting to think you have the wrong impression of AI...


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> I just moved back to Dallas from Philly...I lived in Philly for the past 4 years...Im starting to think you have the wrong impression of AI...


I think I do!

The impression I have of AI is basically from the garbage fed to me by ESPN, Yahoo!, and other media outlets, and I'd be the first to tell you that they are biased. :biggrin: 

Care to shed some new light on the superstar?


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

edwardcyh said:


> I think I do!
> 
> The impression I have of AI is basically from the garbage fed to me by ESPN, Yahoo!, and other media outlets, and I'd be the first to tell you that they are biased. :biggrin:
> 
> Care to shed some new light on the superstar?


the best way to put it is think of Iverson as Corey Dillon not T.O. Hes just disgruntled becuase hes givin so much of himself to the city and team and they never really gave him the help and support he needs/deserves...but in defense of Philly fans, they are absolutely the worst fans in the USA: last year if you remember Iverson averaged 32 points and 9 assist a game and I believe 4 steals...those are MVP #'s if the team could win at least 45 games...The fans would still demand a trade because the team itself blew...

his media incidents are actually not that big if you stop looking at him like a "basketball player" and look at him like a man.
1. throwing his wife out naked: she was cheating on him
2. kicking in the door of someones aptartment: his cheating wife had ran there when kicked out...it was his cousins aptartment in which Iverson was paying the rent
3. Practice, Practice, Practice : I think we all know by now the Larry Brown is an idiot


if you can remind me of any other incidents that may concern you I can probably give you the back story that the media printed on the back page of the paper...

Dont forget how hard AI lobbied to play on team USA when every other star in the world had a "reason" to not play...

Dont forget that when CW came to Philly how Iverson changed his game to make CW the most comfortable he could be on the court...I honestly believe that if AI came to Dallas he would have no problem being #2 and still get 25 and 10...he would also never let a meltdown happen in the 4th as he would know when its time for him to take over...hes 30 with kids now and I still think the media sees him as the 21 year old hot head who pulled the gun out in the bar...


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Always good to hear both sides of the story. Repped for a great post!

In your eyes, what's AI worth?


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

edwardcyh said:


> Always good to hear both sides of the story. Repped for a great post!
> 
> In your eyes, what's AI worth?


from us?

Devin, Terry and Stack. I would prefer we keep Terry but I think Philly wants more...even though since he just got an extended contract they may not want him...

Damp
Dirk
Howard
Terry
AI

that is soo worth the risk Im shaking like a crack feind...

The only thing that worries me is the miles on his body, but it hasnt affected him yet


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Don't they want some picks too?

Give up 3 of our top guards for AI... that's a steep price for him.

I would have gone Stack, Cro, and Devin.

Stack and Cro have expiring contracts, so they are valuable for the deal in that sense.

Still, I don't see any movement because of Cuban's loyalty to our current players.

NOTE: I stated CURRENT players, so no mentioning of Michael Finley is necessary here. lol...


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Philly would love the cap room - but I would argue for Terry, for the production. Remember, that's a lot of points to replace, and unless A.I. had the owner's wife hostage or something, they're not going to dump him for nothing.

Me: Stack, AJ, and Mbenga; then go Terry and some other combo if they didn't bite.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

if we could work picks and expiring contracts instead of Terry, Im all for it, but I think Philly sucked for so long that people forget how good he is...He is an instant MVP front runner on any 45+ win team...


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

xray said:


> Philly would love the cap room - but I would argue for Terry, for the production. Remember, that's a lot of points to replace, and unless A.I. had the owner's wife hostage or something, they're not going to dump him for nothing.
> 
> Me: Stack, AJ, and Mbenga; then go Terry and some other combo if they didn't bite.


I agree, but he asked me what I thought he was worth...Of cousre you always start low...I was just saying the most I would be willing to give up...but If we have to take CW contract at any point, screw the whole thing...


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

xray said:


> Philly would love the cap room - but I would argue for Terry, for the production. Remember, that's a lot of points to replace, and unless A.I. had the owner's wife hostage or something, they're not going to dump him for nothing.
> 
> Me: Stack, AJ, and Mbenga; then go Terry and some other combo if they didn't bite.


LOL... Stack, AJ, and Mbenga for AI? LOL...

I don't think PHI is STUPID! 

LOL... At least throw in Ager or something....


----------



## Husstla (Nov 5, 2006)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> the best way to put it is think of Iverson as Corey Dillon not T.O. Hes just disgruntled becuase hes givin so much of himself to the city and team and they never really gave him the help and support he needs/deserves...but in defense of Philly fans, they are absolutely the worst fans in the USA: last year if you remember Iverson averaged 32 points and 9 assist a game and I believe 4 steals...those are MVP #'s if the team could win at least 45 games...The fans would still demand a trade because the team itself blew...
> 
> his media incidents are actually not that big if you stop looking at him like a "basketball player" and look at him like a man.
> 1. throwing his wife out naked: she was cheating on him
> ...


155123515% Agree with you.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> I agree, but he asked me what I thought he was worth...Of cousre you always start low...I was just saying the most I would be willing to give up...but If we have to take CW contract at any point, screw the whole thing...


NO WAY Cuban would pick up CW's contract....


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> NO WAY Cuban would pick up CW's contract....


I agree, but he'd be the best passing big man in this franchise's imagination. :lol:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

xray said:


> I agree, but he'd be the best passing big man in this franchise's imagination. :lol:


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

We could grab CW, see if we can get Antoine Walker back, bring Bradley out of retirement and get Lafrentz to come back to town.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> We could grab CW, see if we can get Antoine Walker back, bring Bradley out of retirement and get Lafrentz to come back to town.


You are still missing a key piece to Dallas' success:

PAVEL PODKOLZIN


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

I would pour boric acid into my eyes...


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Abdul Jeelani, Pat Cummings (before I made the connection :biggrin: ), Kurt Nimphius (nimphomaniac :lol: ) Uwe Blab...

We could go on forever...
:thinking:


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> Devin, Terry and Stack. I would prefer we keep Terry but I think Philly wants more...even though since he just got an extended contract they may not want him...


I think Terry is an untradable option according to league rules...


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> I think Terry is an untradable option according to league rules...


December 15th.



> If a team signs a free agent or a rookie, that player cannot be traded till the 15th of December.


-Mark Cuban


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

What do you guys think about Dalembert being involved? Would you go Damp, Stack Harris, picks and small filler for Iverson and Dalember?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> What do you guys think about Dalembert being involved? Would you go Damp, Stack Harris, picks and small filler for Iverson and Dalember?


As much as I hate to say it, I would let Damp go for Dalembert. Damp's been playing better lately, but a younger and more athletic center with similar stats can't be wrong.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> As much as I hate to say it, I would let Damp go for Dalembert. Damp's been playing better lately, but a younger and more athletic center with similar stats can't be wrong.


But can the YOUNG center do all the little things Dampier does?


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

t1no said:


> But can the YOUNG center do all the little things Dampier does?


And we need centers who are willing to play defense, Dalembert gets a ton of blocks, but doesn't have a high basketball IQ. I thought that Damp has been playing very solid defense lately, so did Diop.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

When you talk about Damp's improvement, you have to talk about Avery Johnson. Damp has been lackluster in his performance for many seasons in Dallas and has finally shown some sign of life. Is it Avery Johnson? I think so.

If Avery Johnson can make Damp work, most likely he'll be able to get young Dalembert to develop into a good center.

But the question at hand is not the comparison between Dalembert and Dampier. It's whether or not we are willing to TRADE DOWN from Damp to Dalembert to get AI.

I find myself wanting the deal to go through after watching that Jazz game....


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

edwardcyh said:


> When you talk about Damp's improvement, you have to talk about Avery Johnson. Damp has been lackluster in his performance for many seasons in Dallas and has finally shown some sign of life. Is it Avery Johnson? I think so.



this is a falsity...this is only Damps 3rd season as a Mav and he was great last year...


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> this is a falsity...this is only Damps 3rd season as a Mav and he was great last year...


No, it's true. You said it yourself, he was great last year too, as was Diop, and Hendersen the year before. AJ has a lot to do with that.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I wouldn't mind giving up Damp for Dalembert if it mean getting AI. We needed AI for a game last night. If I remember, Dirk was the only player in double figures. With AI, we are guaranteed 15 points or more.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

We have won games before without a second All-Star, I don't think there's a point.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

croco said:


> We have won games before without a second All-Star, I don't think there's a point.


The point is championships. Screw games.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> The point is championships. Screw games.


I believe this team has is what it takes to win a ring and that we don't need another offensive main threat beside Dirk. I didn't expect us to win 65 games year, so I'm not going to be very frustrated by one game, no matter how bad it was. 

We really don't need to jeopardize the health of the franchise (not character-wise, but long term wise) because of one player.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Now that i think about it, I really want AI. I dont care if Dirk becomes the second scoring option. In fact, I always thought Dirk would be better off as the 2nd scoring option. The Trio of Dirk, AI, and Howard would be crazy and you almost always know what your getting from them every night. Terry, Devin, and Stack are too unpredictable.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

The Future7 said:


> Now that i think about it, I really want AI. I dont care if Dirk becomes the second scoring option. In fact, I always thought Dirk would be better off as the 2nd scoring option. The Trio of Dirk, AI, and Howard would be crazy and you almost always know what your getting from them every night. Terry, Devin, and Stack are too unpredictable.


Devin and Stack would be great coming off the bench...

:yay: :yay: :yay:


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Stack still sucks coming off the bench. So inconsistent. I like how Harris plays when he starts rather then when he comes off the bench.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Our team sucks. We should start over and get a whole new team.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

The Future7 said:


> Now that i think about it, I really want AI. I dont care if Dirk becomes the second scoring option. In fact, I always thought Dirk would be better off as the 2nd scoring option. The Trio of Dirk, AI, and Howard would be crazy and you almost always know what your getting from them every night. Terry, Devin, and Stack are too unpredictable.


ive been spouting this for years...welcome to the dark side!


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Latest jacked update:



> Warriors,Celtics and TWolves trying to get Charlotte,Bulls,Dallas and Clippers involved in 3 way deals for Iverson. All 2 way deal offers have been submitted. The 3 way or higher deals that teams are trying to concoct are due by noon today. Its either today or Friday....depending on if any players that were signed in the offseason are in the deal.
> 
> The Clippers DID NOT offer Shaun Livington, but did offer maggette.
> The Celtics DID NOT offer Jefferson or Green or Gomes in their offer.
> ...


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

I think we need Avery as a head coach, and Sean Payton as offensive coordinator. 

This team has scorers, but lacks fluidity. Avery yelled at them last night to be patient, but we were falling behind at the time (early 2nd qtr) and were trying to get some rhythm. While offensive patience is necessary in a hostile environment, these guys need to run in a situation like last night because otherwise we're so damn inclined to fall in love with the Dirk show.

Having a scorer the nature of Iverson makes things so much easier for any team, but especially one like the Mavs.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

If a three way offer doesnt satisfy them by noon today.....they plan to accept the Kings offer of Bibby,Garcia,Williamson,#1 for Iverson,Ollie



Wow.... I didn't think they were THAT desperate.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

edwardcyh said:


> If a three way offer doesnt satisfy them by noon today.....they plan to accept the Kings offer of Bibby,Garcia,Williamson,#1 for Iverson,Ollie
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.... I didn't think they were THAT desperate.


we can offer them a much better package then that...do we even have a #1 pick this year?


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

We can but we won't.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

I dont think he will be traded until the 15th anyway...


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> we can offer them a much better package then that...do we even have a #1 pick this year?


I think we still have a #1 pick. Considering we kept our #1 in the last draft (Moe Ager), and there hasn't been any trades involving draft pick.....

I don't remember trading it away.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Dallas can definitely offer PHI a lot more than SAC, but for SAC to give up 3 current players and a draft pick is a little drastic.

Wouldn't that be similar to Dallas giving up a starting guard (Terry or Harris), Stackhouse, Devean George/Cro, and a #1 pick?

I know Terry/Harris, Stackhouse, and George/Cro combo would be WAY better than Bibby, Garcia, and Williamson combo.

To make such big move two years in the row is really showing sign of rebuilding/desperation.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Totally agree with the rebuilding aspect...it's true that the Mavs are stocked, and it seems we can offer more than anyone every time a rumor develops - but I guess it's a good thing we don't have management with an itchy trigger finger.

I would've already traded Dirk. :biggrin:


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

edwardcyh said:


> Dallas can definitely offer PHI a lot more than SAC, but for SAC to give up 3 current players and a draft pick is a little drastic.
> 
> Wouldn't that be similar to Dallas giving up a starting guard (Terry or Harris), Stackhouse, Devean George/Cro, and a #1 pick?
> 
> ...


its not desperation...every team in the NBA should be trying to get him as long as it doesnt cost thier best player...its not like your trading for an above avg shooter, or an adaquate big man...this is a move for a past MVP who still plays at that level...this is a player that is only 30 years old...the whole point of every single NBA season is to win a chip...Miami gave up a lot of its young talent for a 32 year old player but they got a chip out of it...worry about next year next year...


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

also for all those who still thinks hes cancerous...name 1 player besides Stackhouse that AI ever had a real beef with...


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> also for all those who still thinks hes cancerous...name 1 player besides Stackhouse that AI ever had a real beef with...


I'll vouch for him - his hip-hop days are behind him.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

This entire conversation is moot since Cubes already shut the door....


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> This entire conversation is moot since Cubes already shut the door....


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Ninjatune said:


> This entire conversation is moot since Cubes already shut the door....


I'll continue it on the faint hope that Cubes or someone from the Mavs orginization reads sites like this to guage the fans...


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> I'll continue it on the faint hope that Cubes or someone from the Mavs orginization reads sites like this to guage the fans...


Now wouldn't that be a kick to the balls....:yay:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Most of the time we as fans have a knee-jerk reaction to issues such as this; but sometimes our opinions can be valued mad2 because we're not so close to the action that our views aren't skewed by attachments (personal relationships, salary, etc) that can handcuff a franchise. 

If trades such as this were treated like game shows for instance, half of the vote would come from management, and half from us as fans. That would at least give a team other viewpoints to consider.

Suicide, sure...but Dirk is worth a ton!! :cheers:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Sure Dirk's worth a ton, but only Shaq actually weighs a ton... :biggrin:


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Sure Dirk's worth a ton, but only Shaq actually weighs a ton... :biggrin:


And still Oliver Miller weighs more than both together :clap2:


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

edwardcyh said:


> Sure Dirk's worth a ton, but only Shaq actually weighs a ton... :biggrin:


and how many chips does Shaq have...and now Dirk...


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> and how many chips does Shaq have...and now Dirk...


:lol:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> and how many chips does Shaq have...and now Dirk...


D'oh!

You just had to burst my bubble, didn't you?

:sadbanana: :boohoo2:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Not to beat a dead horse into glue, but it just dawned on me:

*Philadelphia comes to town on the 15th, the same day as the "deadline", the same day as Terry becomes eligible to trade, and the same day as I would like to see something go down.*


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Your such a conniving little man.....


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> Your such a conniving little man.....


I wonder if Moore, Sefco, Stein, et al ever read this board?

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

xray said:


> Not to beat a dead horse into glue, but it just dawned on me:
> 
> *Philadelphia comes to town on the 15th, the same day as the "deadline", the same day as Terry becomes eligible to trade, and the same day as I would like to see something go down.*


:evil: :devil2: 

MWUHAHAHA


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

Any truth to the rumors out of Denver saying that we send you guys Najera, and Austin Croshere ends up in PHilly?
The rest of the trade sends Joe Smith and 2 picks to Philly for AI.

I've herad this all morning, but was wonderign what Dallas is saying.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

I'd swap Najera for Croshere in a heartbeat.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> I'd swap Najera for Croshere in a heartbeat.


Don't give up on him too early, I still think he will have adjusted come playoff time.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

I'd still rather have Najera's hustle and defense.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

Najera is all heart, just like Rocky Balboa.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

darth-horax said:


> Najera is all heart, just like Rocky Balboa.


But not to be confused with the young kid out of OU that gave us the grit we remember him by...:sadbanana:


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

true...true...


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I don't mind taking Najera back. However, if we are gonna be part of the Iverson deal, I want Iverson.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

The Future7 said:


> However, if we are gonna be part of the Iverson deal, I want Iverson.


There's no other conceivable way Cuban would be a part of it. Reports that Cuban is saying how much he loves the team the way it is, is only believable without a trade for a superstar. 

I would, however believe that he wouldn't want to be a bridesmaid - and keep the team he has - as you said.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

if we are to be a 3rd party in this trade, I dont mind not getting AI...but then we would some how need to gain a serios upgrade at sg(Terry moved back to point right?) Actually my love of Terry is deteriorating with his inability to not be able to play without the ball...


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> if we are to be a 3rd party in this trade, I dont mind not getting AI...but then we would some how need to gain a serios upgrade at sg(Terry moved back to point right?) Actually my love of Terry is deteriorating with his inability to not be able to play without the ball...


...and we're getting back to size in the backcourt...


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Love Najera. He actually did a decent job on Dirk when they last played. Though he fouled out....

Anybody wondering why Cro is getting NO playing time? Devean George seems to be the one AJ turns to off the bench.

As of right now, I'd let Cro go because I haven't seen enough of him. I know he's a performer, but when you can't get playing time, might as well go out and get a guy that injects energy on the floor....


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Anybody wondering why Cro is getting NO playing time? Devean George seems to be the one AJ turns to off the bench.


I'm guessing that's got something to do with the way the team's playing; maybe he wants George's athleticism on D?

If spacing on the offensive end was needed more, maybe he would be going with Cro.

IDK. :thinking2:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

28 of the 30 teams have been contacted in regards to acquiring Iverson.

From Fox News' article regarding the Heat pulling out:



> (Pat)Riley said he was aware that Philadelphia contacted 28 of the 30 NBA teams...
> 
> ..."Scenarios and discussions always turn into offers," Riley said. "When you have 28 teams talking, it can get complicated, and then you start trying to match up the dollars. We just decided to move out."


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

xray said:


> 28 of the 30 teams have been contacted in regards to acquiring Iverson.
> 
> From Fox News' article regarding the Heat pulling out:


Who was the one they didn't contact ? The Knicks ? :biggrin:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

croco said:


> Who was the one they didn't contact ? The Knicks ? :biggrin:


He said he didn't want to play for - who was it - Charlotte, for one...and another small market team; but I'm pretty sure that's the only exclusion. 

So an attorney would twist this scenario into:



> *So did you or did you not NOT say you didn't want to play in Dallas?*


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

xray said:


> He said he didn't want to play for - who was it - Charlotte, for one...and another small market team; but I'm pretty sure that's the only exclusion.
> 
> So an attorney would twist this scenario into:


I heard that, but I thought they first contacted the Bobcats and then learned that AI doesn't want to play for them.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I hope we don't meet the Nuggets in the playoffs, the matchups certainly don't look good for us now. :whoknows:


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Meh. With Devin Harris on our team I'm never scared of another player's quickness. But yeah...I was sort of happy that we would get through our second meeting with Denver without facing Melo or JR, but I guess now we have AI to deal with.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

croco said:


> I heard that, but I thought they first contacted the Bobcats and then learned that AI doesn't want to play for them.


You overestimate individual play over team play. And who knows whats going to happen when you put the NBA's two leading scorers on one team. Of course one of them will be scoring less, getting less touches, etc. And AI will need to get acclimated to the system they play. Come the playoffs, the Mavs will be a better team. Denver will be tough but no tougher than any other team.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

VeN said:


> And AI will need to get acclimated to the system they play.


The thing about Denver (and all George Karl offenses) is that they don't HAVE a system. They just go out and play basketball.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

StackAttack said:


> Meh. With Devin Harris on our team I'm never scared of another player's quickness.


lol AI is not just quick, he has the whole package.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Sure, he's a great jumpshooter and can make that acrobatic layup, but the thing that really separates him from the bunch is his quickness, which is really what creates opportunities for him to take that shot. I know it's impossible to stop him, but I'm confident Devin's own quickness can keep him from dropping 40 on us in a playoff matchup.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

StackAttack said:


> Sure, he's a great jumpshooter and can make that acrobatic layup, but the thing that really separates him from the bunch is his quickness, which is really what creates opportunities for him to take that shot. I know it's impossible to stop him, but I'm confident Devin's own quickness can keep him from dropping 40 on us in a playoff matchup.


I think your being overly optimistic here. Devin quick enough to stop AI from dropping 40 a few games during the regular season. Have you ever seen AI amp it up for the playoffs? Devin would be in foul trouble by 11 minutes left in the 1st quarter.AI is a dominator and the bigger the stage the better he plays...


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> I think your being overly optimistic here. Devin quick enough to stop AI from dropping 40 a few games during the regular season. Have you ever seen AI amp it up for the playoffs? Devin would be in foul trouble by 11 minutes left in the 1st quarter.AI is a dominator and the bigger the stage the better he plays...


Thank You.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

My concern isn't Iverson's abilities - which we know - but what Denver will be come playoff time, which isn't known.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Iverson just dropped 28 and 13 on the celtics...with all his teammates suspended...


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> Iverson just dropped 28 and 13 on the celtics...with all his teammates suspended...


Standing ovation, also. He'll get love in Denver.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

He's getting the love since Melo is not on the court.

When Melo comes back on the court, we'll see who's getting the "love." :biggrin:


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> He's getting the love since Melo is not on the court.
> 
> When Melo comes back on the court, we'll see who's getting the "love." :biggrin:


Camby


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

croco said:


> Camby


ummm.... Camby will be lucky to get 5 shot attempts with Melo and AI on the court at the same time.....

Camby :worthy: :worthy: :worthy: Melo & AI


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> ummm.... Camby will be lucky to get 5 shot attempts with Melo and AI on the court at the same time.....
> 
> Camby :worthy: :worthy: :worthy: Melo & AI


lol ... I think Camby will be the key to their success, if he's not healthy, the Nuggets are done in the postseason.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

i think that camby will get at least 5 shot attempts a game because AI loves to feed camby the ball to him in the post,,, and if carmelo isnt open then thats what iverson will be looking to do as a second option


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

I still think the jury's out on this experiment. Until 'Melo returns and the chemistry's remixed, AI will continue to put up big numbers.

Then reevaluation time comes. :|


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

xray said:


> I still think the jury's out on this experiment. Until 'Melo returns and the chemistry's remixed, AI will continue to put up big numbers.
> 
> Then reevaluation time comes. :|


I think you underestimate the power to 2 great players who have been slighted...


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> I think you underestimate the power to 2 great players who have been slighted...


Not underestimated, but as Greenspan famously stated, "But how do we know when *irrational exuberance *has unduly escalated asset values, which then become subject to unexpected and prolonged contractions..."

It's the *how do we know* that 2 chemicals - or spices, or flavors - that are splended in their own right, will blend together into an even better substance, that has me waiting for the Nuggets' play in March and April. Karl has some coaching to do with guys of this stature.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

xray said:


> Not underestimated, but as Greenspan famously stated, "But how do we know when *irrational exuberance *has unduly escalated asset values, which then become subject to unexpected and prolonged contractions..."


Come again..... in English please?!?!?

:biggrin:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Come again..... in English please?!?!?
> 
> :biggrin:


Their stock is getting pumped. Keep things in perspective. Patience, time will tell.

How'm I doin'? :bsmile:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

xray said:


> Their stock is getting pumped. Keep things in perspective. Patience, time will tell.
> 
> How'm I doin'? :bsmile:


muy bueno gracias


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

très bon merci


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

sehr gut danke


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

非常好謝謝


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

freak !


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Iverson just dropped 44 and 10 on the Sonics...with no help...


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Most Career 40-Point Games 
Wilt Chamberlain, 271 
Michael Jordan, 173 
Allen Iverson, 77 
Oscar Robertson, 77


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

He belongs in this group:

Kareem Abdul-Jabbar | Nate Archibald | Paul Arizin | Charles Barkley | Rick Barry | Elgin Baylor | Dave Bing | Larry Bird | Wilt Chamberlain | Bob Cousy | Dave Cowens | Billy Cunningham | Dave DeBusschere | Clyde Drexler | Julius Erving | Patrick Ewing | Walt Frazier | George Gervin | Hal Greer | John Havlicek | Elvin Hayes | Magic Johnson | Sam Jones | Michael Jordan | Jerry Lucas | Karl Malone | Moses Malone | Pete Maravich | Kevin McHale | George Mikan | Earl Monroe | Hakeem Olajuwon | Shaquille O'Neal | Robert Parish | Bob Pettit | Scottie Pippen | Willis Reed | Oscar Robertson | David Robinson | Bill Russell | Dolph Schayes | Bill Sharman | John Stockton | Isiah Thomas | Nate Thurmond | Wes Unseld | Bill Walton | Jerry West | Lenny Wilkens | James Worthy

as one of the 50 greatest, but he and 'Melo must form a tandem for this thing to work. I'm crazy enough to believe that (at this point) it's easier for him to play as the primary scorer; how they come together will mean the season for them, however.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

So far AI is being everything I knew he could be..he would've been Terry on steroids if he came here. A shame...


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> So far AI is being everything I knew he could be..he would've been Terry on steroids if he came here. A shame...


:clap2:


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

t1no said:


> :clap2:


Is that you laughing and clapping at the laugh you're getting or clapping in agreeance?


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

AI just dropped 28 and 8 against us...


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Figured. That's about his average in Denver.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> AI just dropped 28 and 8 against us...



forgot the 7 steals...


----------

